# Giving pit bull owners a bad name



## Fuscus (Mar 9, 2012)

Note that the gator cannot open its mouth due to tape

[video=youtube;B9i8RezZdho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=B9i8RezZdho[/video]

And a rotti actually biting a gator

☠ Dog Attacks Alligator - AMAZING - NEW!! (Graphic Content) - YouTube


----------



## JasonL (Mar 9, 2012)

yep, a good percentage of pit bull owners give pit bulls a bad name... the same people who enjoy watching snakes eat live rodents...


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 9, 2012)

I really want a pitbull  stupid government and stupid people for breeding them for the wrong reasons.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 9, 2012)

geez, you can't really blame the government...


----------



## snakelady96 (Mar 9, 2012)

:O I dont care if anyone disagrees with me but that is truly a sick evil disgusting excuse of a human being! It's not the dogs fault he's only trying to impress his human, bloody disgusting!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not watching that but I must say I've not had a bad experience with anyone making unfair comments about my dogs. I have two staffy x's and everyone loves them. Mine have fought though and it's bloody scary but they now wear muzzles inside and are pulled up each time they stare at each other or get too rough when playing. It's not always the owners fault when dogs behave badly. I refuse to watch a dog attack anything on video, that's just sick.


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 9, 2012)

The second video is very cute.

The first video is very disappointing (but not surprising). The bitch looks like she's pregnant too, or has been.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 9, 2012)

Unfortunately it is the same with a lot of breeds, I used to breed Bull Mastiffs for pets not show. I hear so many people say how savage they are??? IMO you couldnt get a more gentle breed with kids and people in general. If you have an overly agressive strain in the breed(any breed)It will generally pass over onto the pups. I have seen and felt totally agressive "little" dogs, Need I even address the issue of how the dogs are raised? I have seen people starve and chain their dogs(chain mad they call it)to make them more "feisty" for dog fighting etc Yes, there are certain breeds that will become aggressive more quickly than other breeds as their breed was predominately bred for guard etc however these breeds are still, as a rule, loving loyal members of a family and society if they are trained and raised in a "responsible" manner. Once again it is some sections of humanity screwing around with nature "trying" to forfill their own warped needs that spoil it for others who would do the right and decent thing....


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 9, 2012)

see at 44sec in the video the dog tryed to have ago at the camera man .


----------



## Bryce (Mar 9, 2012)

Not even going to watch this!


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 9, 2012)

JasonL said:


> geez, you can't really blame the government...



No I don't entirely, but it does suck that they are a restricted/banned breed (although completely understandable because of who's bred them).



CrystalMoon said:


> Unfortunately it is the same with a lot of breeds, I used to breed Bull Mastiffs for pets not show. I hear so many people say how savage they are??? IMO you couldnt get a more gentle breed with kids and people in general. If you have an overly agressive strain in the breed(any breed)It will generally pass over onto the pups. I have seen and felt totally agressive "little" dogs, Need I even address the issue of how the dogs are raised? I have seen people starve and chain their dogs(chain mad they call it)to make them more "feisty" for dog fighting etc Yes, there are certain breeds that will become aggressive more quickly than other breeds as their breed was predominately bred for guard etc however these breeds are still, as a rule, loving loyal members of a family and society if they are trained and raised in a "responsible" manner. Once again it is some sections of humanity screwing around with nature "trying" to forfill their own warped needs that spoil it for others who would do the right and decent thing....



Unfortunately I have one of those little aggressive dogs. I adopted her after she was abused and neglected by her previous owner, so she's more timid than anything but she gets really scared of strangers. Although she's much better now because I have a toddler sister (and shes never ever attacked her, she plays with her so well now), I can tell she still feels threatened by most people and other dogs. It really peeves me off when I take her on her walk and a child will see her and the kids parents will tell them "oh go on, go pat the puppy." and then I look nasty when I tell the kid "just let her sniff your hand first, and just walk up to her slowly," (and then the other day), " no kid, please don't put your face on my dogs face!" and I was the one that got the dirty look from the mother!? I don't know my dogs history entirely, and although I trust she'll never ever attack anyone, I still don't wanna risk it by letting people run up to her and grabbing at her. it still bugs me that people will just rush her and stress her in public just because she looks cute. In saying that, she'll lick you to death over anything else, but I still don't want a court case over that


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (Mar 9, 2012)

It's not the breed it's the owners.
A well trained dog does as it's told.I've had 5 Pitts in my time and never had a problem.that tool,with that dog is the reason that Pitts have a bad name.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 9, 2012)

i feel sorry for the croc


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 9, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> i feel sorry for the croc



^^^^^
same


----------



## Defective (Mar 9, 2012)

never owned a pittie but i do own 2 bull terriers (as a family) and scoobs just looks at you like ''awww gimme a scratch and i go to mah bed' and Hugo is just this massive lump of muscle and doesn't realise his own strength and rolls around orgasmically on scoobs' bed but neither would hurt a fly


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 9, 2012)

All dogs whether tiny chihauhua or big irish wolf hounds should be made to wear a muzzle 24 hrs a day. The only time they should be allowed to be removed is when they are feeding at all other times a muzzle should be in place. Anyone who disagrees with this has never had there childs face ripped off by a neighbourhood dog that broke out of its yard and jumped into our neighbours where the kids were playing. Seven weeks in hospital and several major operations and pain and swelling for months after. The little girl is fine now however she is scared stiff of any dog and finds it hard to walk down street out of fear. On a side note the dog a red cattle cross staffy was put to sleep by the nice Mr Policemans vet


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Mar 9, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> All dogs whether tiny chihauhua or big irish wolf hounds should be made to wear a muzzle 24 hrs a day. The only time they should be allowed to be removed is when they are feeding at all other times a muzzle should be in place. Anyone who disagrees with this has never had there childs face ripped off by a neighbourhood dog that broke out of its yard and jumped into our neighbours where the kids were playing. Seven weeks in hospital and several major operations and pain and swelling for months after. The little girl is fine now however she is scared stiff of any dog and finds it hard to walk down street out of fear. On a side note the dog a red cattle cross staffy was put to sleep by the nice Mr Policemans vet




no offence, but that is one of the most ridiculous things i've heard, its like saying we should all wrap ourselves in bubblewrap just incase we trip over.. what do you mean by "put to sleep by the nice Mr Policemans vet", do you mean the cop shot it, if so that's terribly unnecessary unless it was still "attacking"..

i don't mean to be racist, but 90% of these types of videos are created by black people, no doubt white people do the same dumb **** but certain races are more highly represented.. i saw one video the other day where a little dog was held up by the lead attached to it's collar and spun around and around it truly was one of the most sickening things i've seen and the whole time these guys were laughing about it..


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> All dogs whether tiny chihauhua or big irish wolf hounds should be made to wear a muzzle 24 hrs a day. The only time they should be allowed to be removed is when they are feeding at all other times a muzzle should be in place. Anyone who disagrees with this has never had there childs face ripped off by a neighbourhood dog that broke out of its yard and jumped into our neighbours where the kids were playing.




so by that way of thinking all men should have their bits cut off cos they have the ability to rape.

I feel for the little girl, but your statement is absolutely ridiculous and total overkill.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 9, 2012)

Although I don't agree 100% either, I hope your little girl is ok and one day learns to trust dogs again, poor thing would be absolutely terrified for a very long time


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 9, 2012)

*i must of watched the wrong video cause i see nothing wrong with the first one, the dog doesnt do anything to the gator and is on a lead, the second ones just stupid

and whats with the 'pit ball' bit the dog could have just as easily been a terrier 

as the dog whisperer says, blame the dog NOT the breed 
*


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Mar 9, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *i must of watched the wrong video cause i see nothing wrong with the first one, the dog doesnt do anything to the gator and is on a lead, the second ones just stupid
> 
> and whats with the 'pit ball' bit the dog could have just as easily been a terrier
> 
> ...




the dog is obviously both animal and people aggressive and has an owner who pretty much encourages that behaviour, at least that's what i saw..

the dogs is clearly an American Staffordshire Terrier or an American Pit Bull Terrier, there is no doubt there..

the dog whisperer is a ******** with outdated and sometimes very cruel tactics, that said, blame the owner not the dog or breed..


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 9, 2012)

Perhaps what it gets down to is People need to be held more accountable for their actions NOT the animal.... Trouble is the Gov bodies(councils) tend to use these situations(pit bulls, other breed attacks) as more of a revenue grasping exercise than a preventative or educational exercise..... One of my bug bears are people who have "working" dog's/ x's and either chain them in the back yard or leave them there to their own devices. The dogs become so bored/frustrated/aggressive/untrained that they often become a public menace if they escape/some-one enters their territory..... I have personally been attacked/bitten by 3 bored/untrained "cattle dog"/ work dog crosses, my Step Son was actually pulled off his bike by an untrained/bored red cattledog. I never blame the Dog, it is "Irrisponsible" owners and the Lackadaisical(sp) Uneducated powers that be that are at fault not the animals....


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 9, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> All dogs whether tiny chihauhua or big irish wolf hounds should be made to wear a muzzle 24 hrs a day. The only time they should be allowed to be removed is when they are feeding at all other times a muzzle should be in place. Anyone who disagrees with this has never had there childs face ripped off by a neighbourhood dog that broke out of its yard and jumped into our neighbours where the kids were playing. Seven weeks in hospital and several major operations and pain and swelling for months after. The little girl is fine now however she is scared stiff of any dog and finds it hard to walk down street out of fear. On a side note the dog a red cattle cross staffy was put to sleep by the nice Mr Policemans vet



Thats ridiculous. Kill all venomous snakes too, because they have the ability to kill humans? I'm seriously astounded. Sigh.


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 9, 2012)

*i still must of been watching the wrong video donkey

because all i seen was a friendly dog with its tail wagging sniffing at the gator, i sure as hell didnt see a dog that was both animal and people agressive going in for the kill, if the dog and owner were that way inclined then why was he on a strong chain under the owners total control?

maybe some of you are seeing the words PIT BULL and seeing what you think you want to see

as for the dog whisperer ive seen him save 'aggressive' dogs doomed to be put to sleep, love to see if YOU could do the same thing
*


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 9, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> All dogs whether tiny chihauhua or big irish wolf hounds should be made to wear a muzzle 24 hrs a day. The only time they should be allowed to be removed is when they are feeding at all other times a muzzle should be in place. Anyone who disagrees with this has never had there childs face ripped off by a neighbourhood dog that broke out of its yard and jumped into our neighbours where the kids were playing. Seven weeks in hospital and several major operations and pain and swelling for months after. The little girl is fine now however she is scared stiff of any dog and finds it hard to walk down street out of fear. On a side note the dog a red cattle cross staffy was put to sleep by the nice Mr Policemans vet


Shaking my head in disbelief at the stupidity of that comment.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 9, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Perhaps what it gets down to is People need to be held more accountable for their actions NOT the animal.... Trouble is the Gov bodies(councils) tend to use these situations(pit bulls, other breed attacks) as more of a revenue grasping exercise than a preventative or educational exercise..... One of my bug bears are people who have "working" dog's/ x's and either chain them in the back yard or leave them there to their own devices. The dogs become so bored/frustrated/aggressive/untrained that they often become a public menace if they escape/some-one enters their territory..... I have personally been attacked/bitten by 3 bored/untrained "cattle dog"/ work dog crosses, my Step Son was actually pulled off his bike by an untrained/bored red cattledog. I never blame the Dog, it is "Irrisponsible" owners and the Lackadaisical(sp) Uneducated powers that be that are at fault not the animals....



Oh my god I couldn't agree more! A few months ago, dad and I picked up a new motocross bike off these farmers who had fourteen pigging dogs! I kid you not, we counted them, FOURTEEN! All of them looked healthy and well-fed but they were all on short chains, and they all looked packed full of energy and rearing to go for the next weekend of piggin. They. Were. Psycho!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 9, 2012)

In defence of WP, It would be very difficult to witness an attack of that nature. I may not agree with his comment, however after seeing my Step Son pulled off his bike by an out of control animal in "our" own yard I can appreciate the trauma of witnessing dog attacks first hand. I feel he was strongly putting forward his views on the need for dog owners to control/restrain their dogs.....


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Mar 9, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *i still must of been watching the wrong video donkey
> 
> because all i seen was a friendly dog with its tail wagging sniffing at the gator, i sure as hell didnt see a dog that was both animal and people agressive going in for the kill, if the dog and owner were that way inclined then why was he on a strong chain under the owners total control?
> 
> ...




just because a dog tail is wagging doesn't mean it's happy, did you miss the part where the dog lunged at the camera man.. strong chain is more of a fashion accessory for these kinds of people and it certainly wasn't under total control, holding it back does not constitute control..

as for seeing the word Pit Bull i love them and all bull breeds even those funny looking banana face guys, actually even own an Amstaff..

you clearly haven't seen many of the techniques he uses, obviously its great to save some dogs, but by kicking them in the guts (theres many videos of this), no thanks..


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 9, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *i still must of been watching the wrong video donkey
> 
> because all i seen was a friendly dog with its tail wagging sniffing at the gator, i sure as hell didnt see a dog that was both animal and people agressive going in for the kill, if the dog and owner were that way inclined then why was he on a strong chain under the owners total control?
> 
> ...



I am with you on this one as far as the first video goes, that dog was more curious and spun out than aggressive and the owner had her under control and was not going to let her attack the alligator. As for the dog whisperer, he has a lot of very nice dogs acquired for free by telling people their dogs only hope is to live with him, hmmm.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

i just watched the videos as i wanted to see what all the fuss was about... I dont believe the first dog is being in anyway aggressive, i think it was more wondering "what the hell is this and being inquisitive... 

and as far as "going the camera man", that dog did not display any aggressive behaviour in my opinion...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 9, 2012)

Donkey_Kong said:


> just because a dog tail is wagging doesn't mean it's happy, did you miss the part where the dog lunged at the camera man.. strong chain is more of a fashion accessory for these kinds of people and it certainly wasn't under total control, holding it back does not constitute control..
> 
> as for seeing the word Pit Bull i love them and all bull breeds even those funny looking banana face guys, actually even own an Amstaff..
> 
> you clearly haven't seen many of the techniques he uses, obviously its great to save some dogs, but by kicking them in the guts (theres many videos of this), no thanks..



The dog knew the camera man. It may have been scared of the camera or it mat have not even been lunging aggressively at all.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> The dog knew the camera man. It may have been scared of the camera or it mat have not even been lunging aggressively at all.




i think there may have even been another dog with the camera man that was barking? It looked more like an excited bounce as if to say "look whats over there...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i think there may have even been another dog with the camera man that was barking? It looked more like an excited bounce as if to say "look whats over there...


Yeah, I think you may be right, either way, the dog was never a threat to the gator, which is obviously someones pet and not going to be allowed to be harmed.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 9, 2012)

I own an American pit bull terrier and an American staffordshire terrier i am very responsible both of my dogs are obedience trained to companion dog excellence level they are reptile friendly and friendly to cats they know, they are also very social and get on well with dogs that behave normally. They are extremely child friendly. Unfortunately most other people i meet that own these types of dogs are idiots and shouldn't own a mouse let alone a dog and let alone a powerful breed. They were attracted to the breed for all of the wrong reasons. 
And we all end up getting tarred with the same brush, and one of the greatest breeds of dog gets a bad reputation and nonsensical legislation follows. ---- end rant-----


----------



## jinjajoe (Mar 9, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> All dogs whether tiny chihauhua or big irish wolf hounds should be made to wear a muzzle 24 hrs a day. The only time they should be allowed to be removed is when they are feeding at all other times a muzzle should be in place. Anyone who disagrees with this has never had there childs face ripped off by a neighbourhood dog that broke out of its yard and jumped into our neighbours where the kids were playing. Seven weeks in hospital and several major operations and pain and swelling for months after. The little girl is fine now however she is scared stiff of any dog and finds it hard to walk down street out of fear. On a side note the dog a red cattle cross staffy was put to sleep by the nice Mr Policemans vet



:facepalm:
:facepalm:

I knew that face palm button would get some use........ seriously...... wow :facepalm:
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
face palm face palm face palm face palm (just in case the smiley isn't getting the message accross):facepalm::facepalm: face palm


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 9, 2012)

The guy has a stingray and a shark:shock:
D Deep Blue Sea N D Hood - YouTube


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 9, 2012)

Lunging at the camera man like it did was clearly aggressive. It's behaviour at the end toward the alligator (hanging by its neck, snapping) is clearly aggressive. People must be blind, honestly.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 9, 2012)

jinjajoe said:


> :facepalm:
> :facepalm:
> 
> I knew that face palm button would get some use........ seriously...... wow :facepalm:
> ...



You need one of these :O


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

i meant to say earlier, in no way do I approve of either the alligator or the dog being put in that position...

Notchestiger, i agree to disagree, on this one, but will watch it again in the morning...


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Mar 10, 2012)

notechistiger said:


> Lunging at the camera man like it did was clearly aggressive. It's behaviour at the end toward the alligator (hanging by its neck, snapping) is clearly aggressive. People must be blind, honestly.



Agreed, the behaviour shown is pretty obvious, while not at the extreme end of the scale you'd still have to be blind to not see it..



newtolovingsnake said:


> i meant to say earlier, in no way do I approve of either the alligator or the dog being put in that position...
> 
> Notchestiger, i agree to disagree, on this one, but will watch it again in the morning...



i agree with you on that point, neither the dog or alligator should have ever been put in that position, it's irresponsible ownership at its finest..


----------



## reptalica (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm with Bryce. Curiosity got the better of me with regards to the thread but refused flatly to watch the vid. 

I have a greyhound and actively involved in the Greyhound Adoption Program and associated groups and they are the most loving, harmless animal and as mine is GAP qualified she doesn't need to wear a muzzle but for those that aren't on goes the muzzle.

Go figure, as they r not allowed off their leads in public anyways. Meh!


----------



## Kerinamc (Mar 10, 2012)

What an ahole of an owner! The bitch is pregnant, you can hear someone ask when the pups are coming, and him reply 2 weeks. I have two staffies, a boy and a girl, and they never fight each other, but do get aggressive with other dogs, which is why the are locked up if not in the house. It makes me sick to see idiots like that own beautiful dogs. Grrrrr. Had my vent!


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 11, 2012)

JasonL said:


> geez, you can't really blame the government...



You can actually. It's their ridiculous knee-jerk reactions that have gotten us into this mess with pitties in the first place, although some blame does lie with the idiot public. Just to make a point, the "pit bull" that started all this was never actually verified as being a pit bull, was described in media reports as at least 4 different breeds depending on the paper, and no one has been able to source a photo of the dog in question.

As for the ***head in the first video, I hope his junk turns green and falls off, at the very least he won't be able to breed and taint the gene pool further.



Wrightpython said:


> All dogs whether tiny chihauhua or big irish wolf hounds should be made to wear a muzzle 24 hrs a day. The only time they should be allowed to be removed is when they are feeding at all other times a muzzle should be in place. Anyone who disagrees with this has never had there childs face ripped off by a neighbourhood dog that broke out of its yard and jumped into our neighbours where the kids were playing. Seven weeks in hospital and several major operations and pain and swelling for months after. The little girl is fine now however she is scared stiff of any dog and finds it hard to walk down street out of fear. On a side note the dog a red cattle cross staffy was put to sleep by the nice Mr Policemans vet




That is ridiculous. No I have never seen a childs face ripped off by a dog, and I do sympathise. When I was four I almost lost my hand to my uncle's dog (due to poor supervision and a dog that had been in a car accident, and I went mental when they talked about putting the dog down, so he lived to the ripe old age of 17), I had to spend a couple days in hospital (while we were in america on holidays). I now have 3 large dogs of my own, and would never consider muzzling them 24hrs a day. If any of my dogs had to be CONSTANTLY muzzled for their own safety or that of others, there would be something very very wrong and they would be getting a green dream quick smart.


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 11, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Thats ridiculous. Kill all venomous snakes too, because they have the ability to kill humans? I'm seriously astounded. Sigh.



Why do my venomous snakes have to be in a locked cage inside a locked room and they havent bitten anyone yet your flea bag can roam the streets and bite who ever they like and i said nice Mr Policemans *VET*. Vets dont normally shoot dogs

How many dogs attack people each day, how long does it take for a dog to attack a child, every dog that attacks child or adult aggressively is normally the first time they have done it. Muzzles do not hurt the animal, they do not restrict healthy exercise or interaction. Why should i be forced to be at harm when your dog is on the street unmuzzled when i cant get my inland tai out and come to your house with it then let it go, no difference really a bite from either and your in hospital. If you could rely on dog owners being responsible then we wouldnt need muzzles but lets face it most dog owners leave there dogs for long periods day and night time where the dog can do what it likes. Any attack or bite by dog should result in huge fines and imprisonment for owner as the victim is actually being assaulted so sentence should be same, what about that little girl who was killed in her own hallway by neighbours dog while he urged it on. Dog owners make me sick, you let your dogs Urinate over every tree if i came and urinated up your car tyre or fence youd call cops but its fine for your dog to cock its leg when ever it likes. And you call yourselves responsible, i choose not to have flea carriers but i still have to put up with the stench your animals cause what with land mines and marker trees every five yards not to mention the health consequences. Responsible and Dog ownership these words shall never meet.


----------



## Sinners121 (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> All dogs whether tiny chihauhua or big irish wolf hounds should be made to wear a muzzle 24 hrs a day. The only time they should be allowed to be removed is when they are feeding at all other times a muzzle should be in place. Anyone who disagrees with this has never had there childs face ripped off by a neighbourhood dog that broke out of its yard and jumped into our neighbours where the kids were playing. Seven weeks in hospital and several major operations and pain and swelling for months after. The little girl is fine now however she is scared stiff of any dog and finds it hard to walk down street out of fear. On a side note the dog a red cattle cross staffy was put to sleep by the nice Mr Policemans vet




my brother had his face bitten deeply by a german shepherd of ours. no one blamed the dog as he had been on medication for a dozen things and yet my brother still loves dogs. there are cases when it is not the owners fault however that is a rare occurrence. forcing a dog to wear a muzzle 24 hours a day is cruel.

i also love how people have a tendency to blame the breed, species and not the owner they are the ones that have had control and created that personality in the animal. if anything the owner should be punished severly and the dog retrained if possible


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 11, 2012)

that wasnt a pitty just frown it out there its a staffy blue blood line


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 11, 2012)

Sinners121 said:


> my brother had his face bitten deeply by a german shepherd of ours. no one blamed the dog as he had been on medication for a dozen things and yet my brother still loves dogs. there are cases when it is not the owners fault however that is a rare occurrence. forcing a dog to wear a muzzle 24 hours a day is cruel



What is cruel about wearing a muzzle. What is more cruel wearing a muzzle or sewing a face back on, its a dog, muzzle it or shoot it, if you cant shoot it let me know i am more than happy to do it.


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> All dogs whether tiny chihauhua or big irish wolf hounds should be made to wear a muzzle 24 hrs a day. The only time they should be allowed to be removed is when they are feeding at all other times a muzzle should be in place. Anyone who disagrees with this has never had there childs face ripped off by a neighbourhood dog that broke out of its yard and jumped into our neighbours where the kids were playing. Seven weeks in hospital and several major operations and pain and swelling for months after. The little girl is fine now however she is scared stiff of any dog and finds it hard to walk down street out of fear. On a side note the dog a red cattle cross staffy was put to sleep by the nice Mr Policemans vet




sorry bout ya kid it is sad but sayin stupid **** like all dogs should where muzzles i think your off ya tree i got put in hospital by 8 people over thinking i was some 1 elles but i dont say all basterds should be locked up n all shellas should be shoot i got over it it toke some time but ayy **** happens and i hope your kid can 1 day trust dogs again they are so pure of heart


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Why do my venomous snakes have to be in a locked cage inside a locked room and they havent bitten anyone yet your flea bag can roam the streets and bite who ever they like and i said nice Mr Policemans *VET*. Vets dont normally shoot dogs
> 
> How many dogs attack people each day, how long does it take for a dog to attack a child, every dog that attacks child or adult aggressively is normally the first time they have done it. Muzzles do not hurt the animal, they do not restrict healthy exercise or interaction. Why should i be forced to be at harm when your dog is on the street unmuzzled when i cant get my inland tai out and come to your house with it then let it go, no difference really a bite from either and your in hospital. If you could rely on dog owners being responsible then we wouldnt need muzzles but lets face it most dog owners leave there dogs for long periods day and night time where the dog can do what it likes. Any attack or bite by dog should result in huge fines and imprisonment for owner as the victim is actually being assaulted so sentence should be same, what about that little girl who was killed in her own hallway by neighbours dog while he urged it on. Dog owners make me sick, you let your dogs Urinate over every tree if i came and urinated up your car tyre or fence youd call cops but its fine for your dog to cock its leg when ever it likes. And you call yourselves responsible, i choose not to have flea carriers but i still have to put up with the stench your animals cause what with land mines and marker trees every five yards not to mention the health consequences. Responsible and Dog ownership these words shall never meet.



You know absolutely nothing about me or how I raise my dogs! Or about how anyone else does for that matter. That whole post was pathetic. My dogs are muzzled most of the time. They don't get out and roam the streets peeing on everything because when no one is here they are in a run for their own safety and for my piece of mind. I don't leave my dogs for days on end to do whatever they like either. And I can honestly say my dogs have never peed on anyone else's property but mine. 

Yes, I also believe that dog owners should take responsibility if their dog attacks. I don't think there'd be a sane person who doesn't agree with that but pigeon holing every dog owner like you have is utterly ridiculous. 

And I wasn't referring to your snakes, I was trying to make a point that dogs are no different to any other animal which can inflict harm. Wild or captive. 

Sorry but no one is going to abolish all canines because you have an issue with them.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Why do my venomous snakes have to be in a locked cage inside a locked room and they havent bitten anyone yet your flea bag can roam the streets and bite who ever they like and i said nice Mr Policemans *VET*. Vets dont normally shoot dogs
> 
> How many dogs attack people each day, how long does it take for a dog to attack a child, every dog that attacks child or adult aggressively is normally the first time they have done it. Muzzles do not hurt the animal, they do not restrict healthy exercise or interaction. Why should i be forced to be at harm when your dog is on the street unmuzzled when i cant get my inland tai out and come to your house with it then let it go, no difference really a bite from either and your in hospital. If you could rely on dog owners being responsible then we wouldnt need muzzles but lets face it* most dog owners leave there dogs for long periods day and night time where the dog can do what it likes*. Any attack or bite by dog should result in huge fines and imprisonment for owner as the victim is actually being assaulted so sentence should be same, what about that little girl who was killed in her own hallway by neighbours dog while he urged it on. Dog owners make me sick, you let your dogs Urinate over every tree if i came and urinated up your car tyre or fence youd call cops but its fine for your dog to cock its leg when ever it likes. And you call yourselves responsible, i choose not to have flea carriers but i still have to put up with the stench your animals cause what with land mines and marker trees every five yards not to mention the health consequences. Responsible and Dog ownership these words shall never meet.



That's one hell of a conclusion to jump to, do you know how many dog owners there are worldwide. Then you go rabbiting on about the mess dogs make, lets face it, you just don't like dogs and as stated, would shoot them all if you had the chance. That doesn't make any of your other statements true or justified in any way.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a chihuahua that's not professionally trained. She knows only a few commands and I know for a fact that if she ever snapped at a kid or provoked another dog, I've only got myself to blame. It's not her breed, it's not because she's not muzzled, it's because I didn't take her to get properly trained when I adopted her at 6 months. Even though she's not a typical chihuahua (don't underestimate the buggers) she's still my responsibility. 
Oh and nobody bag me out for owning a chihuahua, she's the cheapest dog to feed haha


----------



## jinjajoe (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> What is cruel about wearing a muzzle. What is more cruel wearing a muzzle or sewing a face back on, its a dog, muzzle it or shoot it, if you cant shoot it let me know i am more than happy to do it.



try wearing a muzzle yourself other than at feeding times & then post your absolute mindless rubbish........ shooting dogs ???? pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease your face palm count is killing me :facepalm:
:facepalm::facepalm:
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:



Wrightpython said:


> its a dog, muzzle it or shoot it.



8 words that shook the world........:facepalm:

Sharon checks on her pregnant Chihuahua.......

'hey Barry the chihuahua had 10 pups !!!!!!!!'

to which Barry responds....... 

'dam it we only bought 9 extra muzzles.... shoot the other one quick !!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## D3pro (Mar 11, 2012)

When a facepalm just doesn't cover it.


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 11, 2012)

bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh funny as


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython im going to say what im sure alot of other people are thinking you are an absolute idiot comparing the bite of a dog to an inland taipan and saying both will land you in hospital so there is no difference is laughable a bite from my puppy didnt land me in hospital but a bite from a hatchy inland tai and i defiantly would be on my way there and you say muzzel it or shoot it thats like saying de fang your browns and inland tais


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Why do my venomous snakes have to be in a locked cage inside a locked room and they havent bitten anyone yet your flea bag can roam the streets and bite who ever they like and i said nice Mr Policemans *VET*. Vets dont normally shoot dogs
> 
> How many dogs attack people each day, how long does it take for a dog to attack a child, every dog that attacks child or adult aggressively is normally the first time they have done it. Muzzles do not hurt the animal, they do not restrict healthy exercise or interaction. Why should i be forced to be at harm when your dog is on the street unmuzzled when i cant get my inland tai out and come to your house with it then let it go, no difference really a bite from either and your in hospital. If you could rely on dog owners being responsible then we wouldnt need muzzles but lets face it most dog owners leave there dogs for long periods day and night time where the dog can do what it likes. Any attack or bite by dog should result in huge fines and imprisonment for owner as the victim is actually being assaulted so sentence should be same, what about that little girl who was killed in her own hallway by neighbours dog while he urged it on. Dog owners make me sick, you let your dogs Urinate over every tree if i came and urinated up your car tyre or fence youd call cops but its fine for your dog to cock its leg when ever it likes. And you call yourselves responsible, i choose not to have flea carriers but i still have to put up with the stench your animals cause what with land mines and marker trees every five yards not to mention the health consequences. Responsible and Dog ownership these words shall never meet.



by your logic we shouldn't be allowed to own anything even capable of causing someone harm, yes, this includes your beloved inland tai, because by your own words we can't count on all owners to be responsible.. hell, we may as well just go out and kill of anything that can do any sort of damage to us, just in case..


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 11, 2012)

Any one who says they dont leave there dogs for long periods obviously dont work because if you work then there is a big chance for 8 hrs a day your dog is free to roam the streets and when your asleep and the mine layers escape your yard again and drop mines on someone elses lawn and urinates on his trees. Two major blights on Australia damn canines and felines. Shoot the lot let jesus sort them out apparently he lives in Campbelltown whod have guessed



thomasssss said:


> Wrightpython im going to say what im sure alot of other people are thinking you are an absolute idiot comparing the bite of a dog to an inland taipan and saying both will land you in hospital so there is no difference is laughable a bite from my puppy didnt land me in hospital but a bite from a hatchy inland tai and i defiantly would be on my way there and you say muzzel it or shoot it thats like saying de fang your browns and inland tais



A mate got hit by one of my hatchie inland tai and hes alright no envenomation however a young girl gets hit by little red cattle dog and spends 7 weeks in hospital your right they are different the dog bite will leave big more horrific scars thanks for clearing that upchamp. And isnt calling someone an absolute idiot breaking the rules come on mods jump on him like you jump on me everytime i fart


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 11, 2012)

The biggest major blight in Australia is blind people like you. Tarnishing everyone with the same brush does not and cannot work, and your arguments are null and void as soon as you do. No one cares for your prejudice.


----------



## jinjajoe (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> if you work then there is a big chance for 8 hrs a day your dog is free to roam the streets and when your asleep and the mine layers escape your yard again and drop mines on someone elses lawn and urinates on his trees.



my Pug can't jump a 6ft fence...... but if she did escape she'd definetely drop a mine at your place........


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Any one who says they dont leave there dogs for long periods obviously dont work because if you work then there is a big chance for 8 hrs a day your dog is free to roam the streets and when your asleep and the mine layers escape your yard again and drop mines on someone elses lawn and urinates on his trees. Two major blights on Australia damn canines and felines. Shoot the lot let jesus sort them out apparently he lives in Campbelltown whod have guessed



Mine stays inside when I work or I drop her off at mums for the day. Our old dog stayed on chain attached to a pole cemented in the ground. I'm not sure I know of anyone who goes to work and leaves their dog in an insecure yard to 'roam the streets.'


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 11, 2012)

Donkey_Kong said:


> by your logic we shouldn't be allowed to own anything even capable of causing someone harm, yes, this includes your beloved inland tai, because by your own words we can't count on all owners to be responsible.. hell, we may as well just go out and kill of anything that can do any sort of damage to us, just in case..



i never said you cant own it i said it should be muzzled (so that when you are careless enough to let it escape and lets face it it happens a lot) then it has no chance of harming a young innocent bystander. i cant see its that much of an issue, greyhounds get muzzled why cant a ridgeback cross dane pigdog be muzzled or are the authorities saying greyhounds are the most dangerous dog.



jinjajoe said:


> my Pug can't jump a 6ft fence...... but if she did escape she'd definetely drop a mine at your place........



And shed get bit by a piece of lead before the turtles head was poking out


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 11, 2012)

Mate no offense, I can understand your anger, but how is your kid meant to get past it all and be comfortable around a dog ever again with your attitude? 
I mean it really peaves me off when people say "snakes kill people, the only good snake is a dead snake." if you can't get past the fact that every animal has a defense mechanism (not that the dog attack was defense) and most animals will at some point use that for whatever reason, how will she learn that not all dogs are bad? And that it is generally the owners fault? You're saying, "dogs should either be muzzled or shot," then maybe I'm wrong an people are ok to say "the only good snake is a dead snake."

I understand you have a grudge against dogs mate, but seriously, maybe you should place some blame on the owner and tell your kid that dogs can be good. I'm not trying to annoy you, I just don't understand your reasoning.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm a big believer in ban the dog not the breed.. The dangerous dog laws are a joke there's plenty of mutts out there that would be just as dangerous as any other breed without the correct discipline,training.. This is my red nose pittbull Tyson and my gf's familys staffy Bella.. I do muzzle him whenever I go out for run's with him just to be safe and mainly so he doesn't lick anyone to death, muzzling any dog while in public I personally have no problem with but muzzling 24/7 is not an answer it's a joke...


----------



## Wally (Mar 11, 2012)

jinjajoe said:


> but if she did escape she'd definetely drop a mine at your place........



Gold I tells ya...


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 11, 2012)

I dont have a grudge against dogs my mum has great danes i use to breed whippets. I have a grudge against all the nincompoop owners who dont show any responsibilities towards there dogs or there neighbours, i live on rural land, i am surrounded by rural properties most of which have dogs, on any given day or night i have countless dogs wondering across my property. I have horse fencing due to the fact i breed polo ponies i do not use mesh fence due to the horse may get foot caught tear ligaments etc. i can not stop someone elses animal coming onto my property and attacking my foals (somehow dogs find chasing animals and kids fun). Every single dog that i have shot whilst attacking my animals when given back to owner. owners first words are "he/she has never chased anything before" i always reply "he/she wont chase anything again"


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 11, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> I'm a big believer in ban the dog not the breed.. The dangerous dog laws are a joke there's plenty of mutts out there that would be just as dangerous as any other breed without the correct discipline,training.. This is my red nose pittbull Tyson and my gf's familys staffy Bella.. I do muzzle him whenever I go out for run's with him just to be safe and mainly so he doesn't lick anyone to death, muzzling any dog while in public I personally have no problem with but muzzling 24/7 is not an answer it's a joke...
> 
> View attachment 242407
> View attachment 242408
> View attachment 242409



And that's responsible dog ownership ^ 
I can't see the pictures  what are the laws with pitbulls ie are they just restricted in most states? Does that mean higher rego fees, particular fencing etc?

Oh now I can see them 

Cute puppy too!


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 11, 2012)

The problem is that pit bulls are the favourite dog for guys with little willys. You know the ones..they spend a long time in the gym getting big muscles, but they always pee in the stalls. They own V8's, but never drive anywhere ebcause they cant afford fuel. They have Awesome tattoos, often with japanese characters they can't read. They buy beer at the pub, but would rather be drinking a west coast. If it wasn't pit bulls, it'd be rottweilers, or..something else that looks manly, so nobody sees the effeminate boy child weeping quietly in their souls. Ban the tryhard bogan poser, not his dog.

I have a tibetan spaniel and drive a toyota. Yes, this makes me manly as all get-out.


----------



## littlemay (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> I dont have a grudge against dogs my mum has great danes i use to breed whippets. I have a grudge against all the nincompoop owners who dont show any responsibilities towards there dogs or there neighbours, i live on rural land, i am surrounded by rural properties most of which have dogs, on any given day or night i have countless dogs wondering across my property. I have horse fencing due to the fact i breed polo ponies i do not use mesh fence due to the horse may get foot caught tear ligaments etc. i can not stop someone elses animal coming onto my property and attacking my foals (somehow dogs find chasing animals and kids fun). Every single dog that i have shot whilst attacking my animals when given back to owner. owners first words are "he/she has never chased anything before" i always reply "he/she wont chase anything again"



Responsible dog ownership = /= 24/7 muzzling of the animal


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Any one who says they dont leave there dogs for long periods obviously dont work because if you work then there is a big chance for 8 hrs a day your dog is free to roam the streets and when your asleep and the mine layers escape your yard again and drop mines on someone elses lawn and urinates on his trees. Two major blights on Australia damn canines and felines. Shoot the lot let jesus sort them out apparently he lives in Campbelltown whod have guessed
> 
> 
> A mate got hit by one of my hatchie inland tai and hes alright no envenomation however a young girl gets hit by little red cattle dog and spends 7 weeks in hospital your right they are different the dog bite will leave big more horrific scars thanks for clearing that upchamp. And isnt calling someone an absolute idiot breaking the rules come on mods jump on him like you jump on me everytime i fart




You didn't say leave there dogs for long periods, you said leave their dogs for long periods to do what they please, big difference.



Wrightpython said:


> I dont have a grudge against dogs my mum has great danes i use to breed whippets. I have a grudge against all the nincompoop owners who dont show any responsibilities towards there dogs or there neighbours, i live on rural land, i am surrounded by rural properties most of which have dogs, on any given day or night i have countless dogs wondering across my property. I have horse fencing due to the fact i breed polo ponies i do not use mesh fence due to the horse may get foot caught tear ligaments etc. i can not stop someone elses animal coming onto my property and attacking my foals (somehow dogs find chasing animals and kids fun). Every single dog that i have shot whilst attacking my animals when given back to owner. owners first words are "he/she has never chased anything before" i always reply "he/she wont chase anything again"



Gee, your such a big man. Were your mums great danes muzzled 24/7, and were your whippets, or are you just way too responsible for that.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> i cant see its that much of an issue, greyhounds get muzzled why cant a ridgeback cross dane pigdog be muzzled or are the authorities saying greyhounds are the most dangerous dog.



Greyhounds get muzzled because of archaic laws that are yet to be rewritten. Plenty of organisations are working to get this changed, hence, why, in some states, the dogs can be assessed and get a green collar and *not* be muzzled in public. 

While I can understand your bias, your argument still makes no sense. Especially from someone who has both small children and venomous snakes in the same house. You're worried about my mastiff X getting his fat, arthritic bum over my fence, then yours, and licking your kids to death? As opposed to the sneaky, slithery pet that you keep, which just happens to have the ability and *constant* desire to escape the confines of its enclosure, as well as the weaponry to defend itself if your child uncovers its hidey spot once it's scared and in the open? Seriously. If we should muzzle all dogs because we are *ALL* irresponsible dog owners, then we should definitely ban anyone owning venomous snakes, considering the potential danger they could be. Not to mention the stories around the traps about irresponsible ven owners.

Painting everyone with the same big fat brush is going to get you no where, any more than it would a non-herp person to say the only good snake is a dead one. And, agreed with miss_mosher - how on earth is your little girl going to get over the terror of her attack if you're spouting these kinds of idiotic ideas around her? Especially when nothing is going to come of them except your affecting her more than anyone else. You're insults aren't going to affect me as a dog owner: think I should muzzle my dogs 24/7? Good for you. Your daughter grows up thinking all dogs are evil, dangerous, and should be feared, and anyone who owns them is an irresponsible monster? Well... Good luck with that.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 11, 2012)

jinjajoe said:


> try wearing a muzzle yourself other than at feeding times & then post your absolute mindless rubbish



Nah, wouldn't work, muzzles don't quite stop the flow of BS...

Seriously, Wrightpython, if I had such blatantly bigoted views as you do, I'd sure as hell keep them to myself. I bet you believe everything you see on the news too.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 11, 2012)

I was actually going to continue trying to get through to this guy but all our words are falling on deaf ears. Sad really. Oh well.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> I dont have a grudge against dogs my mum has great danes i use to breed whippets.



After reading the rest of your drivel, I feel heartily sorry for any dog that was ever under your care.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 11, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> After reading the rest of your drivel, I feel heartily sorry for any dog that was ever under your care.



Mate, he said 'used to breed'. Now he has kids, and without that whippet breeding experience he'd have never been able to train them to hunt kritters for his vittles.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 12, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Any one who says they dont leave there dogs for long periods obviously dont work because if you work then there is a big chance for 8 hrs a day your dog is free to roam the streets and when your asleep and the mine layers escape your yard again and drop mines on someone elses lawn and urinates on his trees.



Sounding a bit...paranoid and jaded.

Perhaps you could logically suggest dogs are more regulated in terms of ownership like venomous snakes. But what you've suggested, is just illogical.

I mean, everyone could be nasty and say...well why don't you watch your child 24/7? But that'd be illogical, just like most of your suggestions...
Maybe a native animal, such as a venemous snake, or a monitor, crawled into that yard...you know...Peeing and what not (...not being exclusive to dogs to relief themselves and all) and bit your daughter. Would you then feel justified going on a snake hating rampage? 

Silly.



And if a dog leaving a parcel in your front yard is the worst thing that happens in your day, it's fair to say it was an alright day.


----------



## MA15plus (Mar 12, 2012)

Why stop at dogs wrightpython? The human species kills more people then any dog, snake , crocodile , lion , hippo ect. So I would like to make an equally stupid and uneducated suggestion that we kill all humans and let god sort us out  further more there are more children in hospital due to car accidents then dog attacks, so we should ban all cars?, again why stop there , there are more children that are physically and mentally scared due to abusive parents or guardians then dog attacks, let's ban parents? Or better yet maybe a license to have kids also there are more dogs, cats, birds ect. tortured and killed by children then animal attacks on people, so in my opinion we should confine and bound all children as I am sick of kids running in the streets at all hours of the night vandalizing and destroying my property or torturing and tormenting innocent animals, please think about what you are saying.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 12, 2012)

MA15plus said:


> The human species kills more people then any dog, snake , crocodile , lion , hippo ect. So I would like to make an equally stupid and uneducated suggestion that we kill all humans and let god sort us out ...
> ...Or better yet maybe a license to have kids also there are more dogs, cats, birds ect. tortured and killed by children then animal attacks on people, so in my opinion we should confine and bound all children as I am sick of kids running in the streets at all hours of the night vandalizing and destroying my property or torturing and tormenting innocent animals, please think about what you are saying.



I will preface this by saying I'm an awful person, and I'm okay with it.
I completely agree with all of these. Especially the parts about killing everyone, licensing people to breed and confining and restraining all children.


----------



## MA15plus (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 12, 2012)

D3pro said:


> View attachment 242394
> 
> 
> When a facepalm just doesn't cover it.



LOL!



Wrightpython said:


> All dogs whether tiny chihauhua or big irish wolf hounds should be made to wear a muzzle 24 hrs a day. The only time they should be allowed to be removed is when they are feeding at all other times a muzzle should be in place. Anyone who disagrees with this has never had there childs face ripped off by a neighbourhood dog that broke out of its yard and jumped into our neighbours where the kids were playing. Seven weeks in hospital and several major operations and pain and swelling for months after. The little girl is fine now however she is scared stiff of any dog and finds it hard to walk down street out of fear. On a side note the dog a red cattle cross staffy was put to sleep by the nice Mr Policemans vet



Possibly one of the dumbest things I've seen written on this forum. Well done.



Wrightpython said:


> Any one who says they dont leave there dogs for long periods obviously dont work because if you work then there is a big chance for 8 hrs a day your dog is free to roam the streets and when your asleep and the mine layers escape your yard again and drop mines on someone elses lawn and urinates on his trees. Two major blights on Australia damn canines and felines. Shoot the lot let jesus sort them out apparently he lives in Campbelltown whod have guessed
> 
> 
> 
> A mate got hit by one of my hatchie inland tai and hes alright no envenomation however a young girl gets hit by little red cattle dog and spends 7 weeks in hospital your right they are different the dog bite will leave big more horrific scars thanks for clearing that upchamp. And isnt calling someone an absolute idiot breaking the rules come on mods jump on him like you jump on me everytime i fart



This verifies my original assertion. How the hell did you allow a "mate" to get bitten by one of your captive elapids?!?! Seriously, you have as much business keeping elapids as you do interacting with either dogs or the APS forum community. I mean *beep* me!! :facepalm:


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 12, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Any one who says they dont leave there dogs for long periods obviously dont work because if you work then there is a big chance for 8 hrs a day your dog is free to roam the streets and when your asleep and the mine layers escape your yard again and drop mines on someone elses lawn and urinates on his trees. Two major blights on Australia damn canines and felines. Shoot the lot let jesus sort them out apparently he lives in Campbelltown whod have guessed
> 
> bahah funny arnt ya campbelltown jokes havent herd them b for ayy just throwin it out there dogs do more good then people like you that lable things and try to put stupid laws on things that are fine the way they are people like you are the type that hate snakes and say **** like the only good snakes a dead snake. my bully is the gratest thing that ever happend to me he comes just about every where with me hes the most gentalest thing iv ever seen and he was fogged by the owner b 4 me he never went nere blokes coz of it now hes changed hes got trust in people again if a dog can forgive so should u harden up itwas owner not the dogs falt
> 
> ...


----------



## icedmice (Mar 12, 2012)

That dog seemed highly reactive, it's not necessarily the same as "aggression" in the sense that the dog indescriminately attacks out of impulse. It seemed to want to investigate the strange creature, given the opportunity, there is absolutely a very high chance it could injure the alligator/crocodile if it's prey drive kicks in. It's not a dog I'd trust off lead in any situation the way it is currently. It needs training, and is most certainly a dog that should not be considred for breeding.

I do dog obedience as a sport, my star student is a staffy. She was by no means a lovely clam dog when we started, she was a bit of a special needs case  , I'd say she was similar to the above dog because she had excessive energy and anxiety levels for a staffy. Three years later we graduated to off lead  . This year we're having a rest from obedience because of my studies but next year we will be competing in rally-O (Rally Obedience). She still has high energy levels so does jump up a little still :? but does not lunge at other dogs on our walks or pull on lead.

I've been to the pound a lot on the last year, I've seen true cases of aggression. A higher proportion are unfortunately bull breeds, and that goes hand in hand with the type of owner they attract. But I have seen aggressive dogs in all shapes and sizes, the absolute worst case so far was a pure border collie with severely matted fur on it's hindquarters. It was absolutely heartbreaking, I couldn't get within two metres of her kennel without her attacking the cage bars :'( .

The problem with aggressive dogs I predict will get worse. People are financially challenged will consider breeding their dog to make some extra money on the side. A very high proportion of these matings will occour with no consideration in producing healthy and good tempered offspring fit for adoption. As a non pedigreed staffy owner this is a significant concern, especially when legislation may extand to my dog IF they deem her to be a pitbull or pitbullx, I have no papers other than her registration to prove otherwise.

BTW is this thread in the proper section? there was a reptile in it but the topic of conversation seems to be dogs .


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 12, 2012)

i am sick of people thinking that pit bulls are bad dogs, my dad owns one thats never bitten me or anyone, for everyone thats said its the owners, i agree.

ive been biteen by more chiauaus than pitbulls.


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 12, 2012)

more pitty lovers on here then i thort good to see my partner started a potion awial ago we went every where even went 2 dapto markets we only got 50 or so signatures that hole day most people abused us 1 old bitch squirted water in pittys face i couldn't believe how many people hated them. in the 70s it was the dobermans then in the 80s it was the German Shepherd in the 90s the Rottweiler now its the pittys when will people see it is us the owners blame the deed not the breed 

just hide ya dogs people no mater the breed it could be your best mate next ether on the kill list or at the wrong and Wrightpythons rifle


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 13, 2012)

jesus said:


> more pitty lovers on here then i thort good to see my partner started a potion awial ago we went every where even went 2 dapto markets we only got 50 or so signatures that hole day most people abused us 1 old bitch squirted water in pittys face i couldn't believe how many people hated them. in the 70s it was the dobermans then in the 80s it was the German Shepherd in the 90s the Rottweiler now its the pittys when will people see it is us the owners blame the deed not the breed
> 
> just hide ya dogs people no mater the breed it could be your best mate next ether on the kill list or at the wrong and Wrightpythons rifle



I've found that a lot of the people on the "crazy animal people forums" (and I do mean that in a good way), tend to have a more realistic view of issues like this and are far more likely to have half a brain when it comes to recognising media spin for what it is. Of course, we do get the odd nutjob, but on the whole, people who are dedicated to the animals they keep tend to be more compassionate towards animals in general, and have the experience to know that no two animals can be tarred with the same brush because regardless of species, they are all individual creatures with individual personalities. 

And Jesus, there are a lot of people out there working towards the same goal of getting these ridiculous and archaic laws overturned, at the moment it's a waiting game, because this same **** has been tried all over the world for decades and it's never once worked, so now we have to wait for Joe Idiot Public to realise this to help us move on.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 13, 2012)

Dog was probably terrified to see a croc, I would be


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 13, 2012)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was trading him the captive bred inland tai and while removing said tai from click clack did dumb thing and opened lid with thumb below rim and whack two little blood spots appeared. The person who shall remain nameless has kept many species of elapid including coastal tai and eastern browns he actually bred two of my desert deathies. Anyway a trip in an ambulance and a visit from the police to confirm licence etc although they never asked to see it only asked if i had one then asked to see collection, one of them ended up getting licence then got a diamond yearling and a childreni sub yearling off me and turned out to be a damn nice bloke even though hes a cop. Trip in ambulance was waste because inland tai often dry bite defensivly and snake whisperer who made you chief and god and allows you to decide who should keep elapids or dogs or write on this forum. Beep you i wouldnt pisse on you if you were burning, the only reason you are on this forum is to make money plain and simple, you only contribute if you feel it gets you noticed and therefore free advertising. Anyone who buys snakes off someone like you who are only in it for the money is like buying puppy from a dog farm you make me sick how you are all high and mighty while acting in the reptiles interest what a load of trollup you are a pure and simple reptile money breeder and as such i hope one day you get a tai and leave your finger in the wrong place, not all bites are dry and you say the business of keeping im not a business i give my excess away i do mine for the love of the hobby not as a business as you seem to. 



MA15plus said:


> Why stop at dogs wrightpython? The human species kills more people then any dog, snake , crocodile , lion , hippo ect. So I would like to make an equally stupid and uneducated suggestion that we kill all humans and let god sort us out  further more there are more children in hospital due to car accidents then dog attacks, so we should ban all cars?, again why stop there , there are more children that are physically and mentally scared due to abusive parents or guardians then dog attacks, let's ban parents? Or better yet maybe a license to have kids also there are more dogs, cats, birds ect. tortured and killed by children then animal attacks on people, so in my opinion we should confine and bound all children as I am sick of kids running in the streets at all hours of the night vandalizing and destroying my property or torturing and tormenting innocent animals, please think about what you are saying.



i reckon stop at the dogs and bannana benders.


----------



## jinjajoe (Mar 13, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> i reckon stop at the dogs and bannana benders.



Troll !!!!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 13, 2012)

looks like the dog doesn't want to hassle the gator but the stupid human on the other other end of the chain is geeing it up,most bullies are good dogs but have ****wit owners



Wrightpython said:


> All dogs whether tiny chihauhua or big irish wolf hounds should be made to wear a muzzle 24 hrs a day. The only time they should be allowed to be removed is when they are feeding at all other times a muzzle should be in place. Anyone who disagrees with this has never had there childs face ripped off by a neighbourhood dog that broke out of its yard and jumped into our neighbours where the kids were playing. Seven weeks in hospital and several major operations and pain and swelling for months after. The little girl is fine now however she is scared stiff of any dog and finds it hard to walk down street out of fear. On a side note the dog a red cattle cross staffy was put to sleep by the nice Mr Policemans vet



that's a bit extreme but people should take more responsibility for their animals


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 13, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> snake whisperer who made you chief and god and allows you to decide who should keep elapids or dogs or write on this forum.


and who made you god to decide that dogs should wear muzzles 24/7 give up your fighting a losing battle haven't you noticed not one person has agreed with your stupid remarks people like dogs thats why they say there mans best friends oh and im still here maybe the mods agreed with me earlier just rubbing that in


----------



## Mo Deville (Mar 13, 2012)

just get an amstaff or american bulldog they look just as pretty and were still allowed to have them they are awsome dogs, and of all the pitbulls my friends and i have had in the past (when they were legal) none of them were aggressive, its the way u you raise them.


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 13, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> and who made you god to decide that dogs should wear muzzles 24/7 give up your fighting a losing battle haven't you noticed not one person has agreed with your stupid remarks people like dogs thats why they say there mans best friends oh and im still here maybe the mods agreed with me earlier just rubbing that in



your not rubbing it in i was making a point that i upset a mod so they all started jumping on me and the date you joined that seems familiar is it an omen


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 13, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> your not rubbing it in i was making a point that i upset a mod so they all started jumping on me and the date you joined that seems familiar is it an omen


ooooooo i joined during september in 2011 you are a witty lil bugger but im still here so its not a bad omen


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 13, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> ooooooo i joined during september in 2011 you are a witty lil bugger but im still here so its not a bad omen



Thankyou i thought youd like that observation


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 14, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> I was trading him the captive bred inland tai and while removing said tai from click clack did dumb thing and opened lid with thumb below rim and whack two little blood spots appeared. The person who shall remain nameless has kept many species of elapid including coastal tai and eastern browns he actually bred two of my desert deathies. Anyway a trip in an ambulance and a visit from the police to confirm licence etc although they never asked to see it only asked if i had one then asked to see collection, one of them ended up getting licence then got a diamond yearling and a childreni sub yearling off me and turned out to be a damn nice bloke even though hes a cop. Trip in ambulance was waste because inland tai often dry bite defensivly and snake whisperer who made you chief and god and allows you to decide who should keep elapids or dogs or write on this forum. Beep you i wouldnt pisse on you if you were burning, the only reason you are on this forum is to make money plain and simple, you only contribute if you feel it gets you noticed and therefore free advertising. Anyone who buys snakes off someone like you who are only in it for the money is like buying puppy from a dog farm you make me sick how you are all high and mighty while acting in the reptiles interest what a load of trollup you are a pure and simple reptile money breeder and as such i hope one day you get a tai and leave your finger in the wrong place, not all bites are dry and you say the business of keeping im not a business i give my excess away i do mine for the love of the hobby not as a business as you seem to.
> 
> 
> 
> i reckon stop at the dogs and bannana benders.



Lol, you got me pegged dude. I still think any moron who allows his mate to get bitten by a captive elapid should be taken over a knee and spanked though. Excuses are a lot like a-holes, everyone's got one and they all stink. Yours appears to be especially fragrant!


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 14, 2012)

still here  maybe sep11 is going to be a good omen for me then


----------



## Beard (Mar 14, 2012)

With a few exceptions, most pitty owners I know have done more than enough to give themselves a bad name.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 14, 2012)

Beard said:


> With a few exceptions, most pitty owners I know have done more than enough to give themselves a bad name.



That's because the good ones stay out of the news, and don't make a big deal out of the fact that they own a pitty. 
"Pit Bull is great family pet and doesn't attack anyone" isn't going to sell any papers.

And unfortunately, the more popular a dog breed is, the more bad examples of it show up because people will breed them indiscriminately to make a quick buck. Just have a look at all the poor examples of "pure" Amstaffs around at the moment.


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 14, 2012)

i agree there a popular dog but not many people can tell the difrence between a amstaf and a pit 

Wrightpython just go wack a muzzle on ya self and shut the **** up your getin personal with people


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 15, 2012)

jesus said:


> i agree there a popular dog but not many people can tell the difrence between a amstaf and a pit




According to the general public, the main difference is that an amstaff won't eat their kids >.<
Ergo, if it's friendly, it's an amstaff. Honestly, I've stopped being surprised by the stupidity of people, now I'm just desensitised.


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 15, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> According to the general public, the main difference is that an amstaff won't eat their kids >.<
> Ergo, if it's friendly, it's an amstaff. Honestly, I've stopped being surprised by the stupidity of people, now I'm just desensitised.



lol to true iv had people pat my pup and say shes gawjess then they ask wat she is ill tell them and there hands fly off her and start abuseing why is she not muzzled and what not after they where pating and playing with her


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not even going to watch, I have a thing for crocks. I would watch if the crocks mouth wasnt taped shut. I would like to see the dogs owner explain the missing lims to the vet and PETA. People are sick!


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't worry, nothing was hurt. Still not okay though.


----------



## PhilK (Mar 15, 2012)

There have been more fatal attacks by labradors than pitbulls in Australia.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 15, 2012)

PhilK said:


> There have been more fatal attacks by labradors than pitbulls in Australia.


Where do you get the statistics for what breed has fatally attacked more than another breed?


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 15, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> That's because the good ones stay out of the news, and don't make a big deal out of the fact that they own a pitty.
> "Pit Bull is great family pet and doesn't attack anyone" isn't going to sell any papers.
> 
> And unfortunately, the more popular a dog breed is, the more bad examples of it show up because people will breed them indiscriminately to make a quick buck. Just have a look at all the poor examples of "pure" Amstaffs around at the moment.




Ahhhhh I wish i could 'like' and agree more with this and allll your other posts on the subject... NICE!!!!


----------



## NotoriouS (Mar 15, 2012)

Bahahahah the nastiness on APS between members never ceases to amaze me. Anyways, I shall refrain from adding to it. 
Good/Responsible owner = good dog. That being said, animals are animals and precautions are necessary. Which include education for the owner and training for the dog. A lot of hard work needs to be done early to establish a healthy relationship between the animal and the owner, and a lot of hard work needs to going into teaching the animal how to interact with others (children, adults, other animals). Even then this will not be enough, a close eye always needs to be kept when the dog is in the presence of others.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 15, 2012)

PhilK said:


> There have been more fatal attacks by labradors than pitbulls in Australia.


In fact they are dead even at zero yes zero.
Since 1977 according to the bureau of statistics there have been 5 fatal dog attacks in australia ,the breeds involved were dingo, bull mastiff, german shepherd ,australian cattle dog and jack Russell terrier.
Now according to the dog bite statistics for australia American Pit Bull Terriers are 46 on the list behind just about every other breed you can think of. did someone say legislation driven by media hype hmmm.


----------



## PhilK (Mar 15, 2012)

Hahaha woops that'll show me to check facts before quoting what I have heard.. sorry!


----------



## NotoriouS (Mar 15, 2012)

I may be mistaken, but wasn't there a fatality in August last year from a pitbull attack in St Albans which led to the whole debate on banning pitbulls? Pretty sure a 4 year-old was mauled.



Frozenmouse said:


> In fact they are dead even at zero yes zero.
> Since 1977 according to the bureau of statistics there have been 5 fatal dog attacks in australia ,the breeds involved were dingo, bull mastiff, german shepherd ,australian cattle dog and jack Russell terrier.
> Now according to the dog bite statistics for australia American Pit Bull Terriers are 46 on the list behind just about every other breed you can think of. did someone say legislation driven by media hype hmmm.


----------



## Beard (Mar 15, 2012)

oshakoor said:


> I may be mistaken, but wasn't there a fatality in August last year from a pitbull attack in St Albans which led to the whole debate on banning pitbulls? Pretty sure a 4 year-old was mauled.



That sounds familiar. Wasn't it a little sudanese girl?



Frozenmouse said:


> In fact they are dead even at zero yes zero.
> Since 1977 according to the bureau of statistics there have been 5 fatal dog attacks in australia ,the breeds involved were dingo,



I hope thats not the Chamerlain case. It wasn't the dog!!!



Frozenmouse said:


> Since 1977 according to the bureau of statistics.



But don't forget that stastictics can prove anything. 39.8% os Statititions will tell you that.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 15, 2012)

oshakoor said:


> I may be mistaken, but wasn't there a fatality in August last year from a pitbull attack in St Albans which led to the whole debate on banning pitbulls? Pretty sure a 4 year-old was mauled.



It was never proven to be a pittbull it was apparently a pittbull cross with one of the bull breeds..


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 15, 2012)

'Statistics from the US Centres for Disease Control and Prevention show that of 238 fatalities linked to dog attack in the US between 1979 and 1998, 66 were blamed on pit bulls and another 10 on pit bull crosses.Rottweilers were the next biggest group, with 39 deaths attributable to purebreds and five to rottweiler crosses. '

So..let them go until we catch up to the yanks?


----------



## NotoriouS (Mar 15, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> It was never proven to be a pittbull it was apparently a pittbull cross with one of the bull breeds..



Either way, those statistics quoted earlier would be wrong. I'm not against pitbulls or any dog for that matter - it's plain wrong/ignorant to blame a breed.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 15, 2012)

oshakoor said:


> Either way, those statistics quoted earlier would be wrong. I'm not against pitbulls or any dog for that matter - it's plain wrong/ignorant to blame a breed.



Agreed.


----------



## Jeffa (Mar 15, 2012)

oshakoor said:


> Either way, those statistics quoted earlier would be wrong. I'm not against pitbulls or any dog for that matter - it's plain wrong/ignorant to blame a breed.



Agreed as well. Would it be wise to somehow control the potential owners of dogs to see wether or not these breeds are suited to their lifestyle?

For example. (extreme of course) A man that has a history or police record of violent or adverse behavior, then owning a pitbull, rottie etc?
We know that the owner will more than likely teach this dog to behave in an agressive manner that may possibly eventuate an attack and maul a child?
Why dont you speak to your local mps and local dog association and see if a programn can be set in place so this aggresive behavior and naming and shaming of breeds can be reduced and better publicity is set in place?


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Mar 15, 2012)

oshakoor said:


> I may be mistaken, but wasn't there a fatality in August last year from a pitbull attack in St Albans which led to the whole debate on banning pitbulls? Pretty sure a 4 year-old was mauled.



people need to keep in mind that "pit bull" is a type not a breed, it encompasses pretty much all bull breeds, the breed is The American Pit Bull Terrier.. i remember 1 "attack" that the media blamed on pitties, when the dogs shown appeared to be more like a mastiff cross of some kind..


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 15, 2012)

lolololololololololololol i know all about the big bad pittie attack in last year as do alot of people the dog was in fact a Labrador mix and they blew it up so it sounded alot worse then it was like when people say the seen a massive snake and honestly dont know if theres any pig hunters on here love the sport into it myself but ayy there dogs breed to kill but they get to live as long as you keep them in a pen and has any 1 called the cops about getting attacked by a jack russle the hang up on ya


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Now according to the dog bite statistics for australia American Pit Bull Terriers are 46 on the list behind just about every other breed you can think of. did someone say legislation driven by media hype hmmm.[/QUOTE]

there seems to be more attacks by little dogs with *little people syndrome* than any of the so-called vicious dogs


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 15, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> Now according to the dog bite statistics for australia American Pit Bull Terriers are 46 on the list behind just about every other breed you can think of. did someone say legislation driven by media hype hmmm.



there seems to be more attacks by little dogs with *little people syndrome* than any of the so-called vicious dogs[/QUOTE]

Attacked by toy poodle- couple of stitches, at worst.

Attacked by pit bull...


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 15, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> there seems to be more attacks by little dogs with *little people syndrome* than any of the so-called vicious dogs



Attacked by toy poodle- couple of stitches, at worst.

Attacked by pit bull...[/QUOTE]




toy poodle gets put down and not banned.

pit bull attacks and gets put down and banned.. I can see what your trying to say the damage a pittie can do compared to a ankle biter far out ways it but it's still the dog not the breed. 

More people die from car crashes each year then every breed of dog put together do we ban cars?


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 16, 2012)

No- but we take the unsafe ones off the road.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 16, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Attacked by toy poodle- couple of stitches, at worst.
> 
> Attacked by pit bull...
> 
> ...




Actually there was a fatality attributed to a toy poodle either last year or the year before, toy poodle killed an infant over in the US somewhere. I can't remember all the details though.

I don't actually have a problem with aggressive dogs, all dogs can have their problems. I have a problem with BADLY MANAGED dogs. For example, one of my boys has huge fear aggression issues. Not something to be taken lightly with any dog, but he's 40+kg, so that goes double for him.

In all other respects he's a fantastic dog, well behaved and extremely tolerant. My partner's son accidentally hit him over the head with a cricket bat hard enough to make him bleed (and it was an accident, I saw it happen) and all he did was yelp and lick him on the knee. He plays so gently with my ferrets, and yet will lose his **** if he sees another dog or person while out walking. 
I have established that he will NEVER be off lead in a public place, and I work with him in that respect. He is getting better, but I refuse to muzzle him in public because it just makes him nervous, and that doesn't help the situation at all. And, if everyone else is doing what they're supposed to do, he won't need muzzling. 

I cannot stand it though, when I walk through the park with him and without fail, some idiot will have their (usually small, white, fluffy and aggressive/dominant) dog off lead and out of control. Said dog with a death wish comes charging straight at us, with it's owner yelling "it's okay, he's friendly", from 50 metres behind it because they can't control their fluffbag, when the dog is a) not under control and b) clearly NOT FRIENDLY! Because regardless of whether my dog is on lead right next to me, if the little ****bag gets in his face and ends up losing a head, it's my fault, because he's a big dog. I'm so over people not being able to control their dogs!!! These days I've taken to yelling "That's great! Mine's NOT!" I know it's probably not the best way to handle it, but you'd be amazed how much quicker they move! And bloody kids and their bloody parents!!! NO, it's not okay to go pat the doggy without asking first unless you think your little precious was born with too many hands!!!

Sorry, slightly off topic rant over now.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 16, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Actually there was a fatality attributed to a toy poodle either last year or the year before, toy poodle killed an infant over in the US somewhere. I can't remember all the details though.
> 
> I don't actually have a problem with aggressive dogs, all dogs can have their problems. I have a problem with BADLY MANAGED dogs. For example, one of my boys has huge fear aggression issues. Not something to be taken lightly with any dog, but he's 40+kg, so that goes double for him.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you there, my dog has little dog syndrome but only around small dogs, she's great around big dogs but because I haven't paid to have professional training I'm not game to let her off lead I our dog parks here. She's a black lightning bolt when she sees someone she wants to play with. 
And I was so crappy the other day wheels I'm waiting to cross the road an I turn around a small kid has his face in my dogs face! Then the mother gave me a death stare when I told the kid not to do it and pulled my dog away! Like are you kidding me!? Gaaah!

While*


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 16, 2012)

im sorry but i got to lol at the people that keep saying they didnt pay a professional dog trainer to train there dog its not hard at all very time consuming tho if you have a hard head dog. my father was a dog handler for the cops showed me alot of things but really you can train a dog with just your voice and your hands and honestly if you don't have time to train your dog you should have never of got it becoze if you don't have time to train it you dont have time to spend with it 

hows every one feel on back yard breeders i herd theres talk of a new law geting passed that cross breeds will not be able to be sold legally any more unless they have papers and chipped to stop back yard breeders stop the pounds getin field up with loveing dogs with no owners that well get put down what are your thorts people


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 16, 2012)

jesus said:


> im sorry but i got to lol at the people that keep saying they didnt pay a professional dog trainer to train there dog its not hard at all very time consuming tho if you have a hard head dog. my father was a dog handler for the cops showed me alot of things but really you can train a dog with just your voice and your hands and honestly if you don't have time to train your dog you should have never of got it becoze if you don't have time to train it you dont have time to spend with it
> 
> hows every one feel on back yard breeders i herd theres talk of a new law geting passed that cross breeds will not be able to be sold legally any more unless they have papers and chipped to stop back yard breeders stop the pounds getin field up with loveing dogs with no owners that well get put down what are your thorts people



I'm confused: are you laughing at people who did pay a trainer, or people who didn't pay a trainer?

I've trained several dogs in the past on my own, and worked through their issues etc. Not all dogs can be trained in the same manner though, and some people have difficulty with this. Personally, with Thundercleese, I reached a point with his fear aggression where I was getting too frustrated with the situation to be able to see it clearly, and getting a professional behaviourist in to help me objectify the situation really made a huge difference. I already had all the necessary skills to do it, I just had to remember to utilise them, and basically remember how to communicate with my dog in a high-stress situation. It's easy to get to that point though, because when the methods that you are used to using fail, it makes you question your skills as a handler, which in turn decreases your confidence, which makes the dog more nervous and so on. So getting a professional trainer to assist isn't just for those without time. 

As for backyard breeding, I think it's wrong to breed ANYTHING only for money, except maybe insects. For example with reptiles: I don't have an issue with breeding being the main/only source of income, but I believe that it should start with passion for the animals.
I personally think that any dog sold on limited or no reg, or even show quality animals that are definitely not going to be bred from/shown, should be desexed before selling. I understand that some people are responsible and just prefer to have an entire animal, but unfortunately the idiots en masse we call society have ruined it for the responsible few. I don't think they'll get any laws passed like what you've mentioned, it's just fartoo grey an area with not enough of a public outcry. And for the record, crossbred dogs cannot have papers. If they have papers, it's a pedigree. If it's not a pedigree, it's probably a mongrel.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 16, 2012)

jesus said:


> im sorry but i got to lol at the people that keep saying they didnt pay a professional dog trainer to train there dog its not hard at all very time consuming tho if you have a hard head dog. my father was a dog handler for the cops showed me alot of things but really you can train a dog with just your voice and your hands and honestly if you don't have time to train your dog you should have never of got it becoze if you don't have time to train it you dont have time to spend with it
> 
> hows every one feel on back yard breeders i herd theres talk of a new law geting passed that cross breeds will not be able to be sold legally any more unless they have papers and chipped to stop back yard breeders stop the pounds getin field up with loveing dogs with no owners that well get put down what are your thorts people



I trained her with basic commands wen I got her at six months but I am no professional dog trainer myself and she hasn't had the social experience as other dogs have had trough puppy school. Anyway, I'm glad I made you laugh with my lack of professional dog-training skills 

When* through*


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 16, 2012)

sorry most times i hear i havent had a professional dog trainer train my dog it normally means it dont listen at all it dos what it wants i can see its not the case here as you said u trained her with a few commands 

and disintegratus just the professional dog trainers all together they realy are not needed i think but at the same time i call my dad if i get stuck on training dogs for mates or my own so i gess its prity much the same sorry i just get so pissed off with people me n my partner are always trying to find dogs on the kill list at pounds a new home and when people dont care anuf to teach there dog not to jump sit all the ezy basic commands it realy makes it hard to save these dogs 

i dont realy think it would be passed and you can get papers for mixed breeds if its for hunting pigs but i realy do think something needs to be done about these mixes no one wants and they and up at the pound and dead


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree that some people almost expect dogs to train themselves, which is pretty abysmal. I think that professional trainers are necessary in some respects, because not everyone has access to someone who is basically a professional trainer like you do. I would count myself very bloody lucky if I were you!
And I hear your frustration, I'm the same, I get so mad at people when they do stupid things like wanting to breed their x-bred mutts just to sell the pups. I don't save dogs from pounds, but that's only because we've got 3 large dogs already, and my sister would kill me if I brought home any more. I do intend to though, when we sell this place. My partner already knows he doesn't get a choice

I didn't know you could get papers for piggers, I assume it's like a pedigree, except that pure breeding doesn't matter, how good they are at hunting does instead?

I think to curb pound numbers, everyone who dumps a dog at the pound because "we're moving house", or "having a baby", or "don't have time for him anymore" should be forced to stay there while they put it down. and if they do it again, should be forced to give them the needle themselves. Most people who do things like that either don't realise or don't want to face the reality that they're giving their dog a death sentence. I know that sometimes people genuinely have to give up their dog, but most of the time that's not the case. They just can't be bothered and see them as disposable. It really sickens me.

On a side note, My big boy (with the fear-aggression issues) came from pig hunting stock. My sister's got a miniature pig, and one morning she didn't close her bedroom door while the dogs were being fed. he barged in, shoved his face in Thundercleese's bowl right underneath him. So Thundercleese responded by laying down and crawling backwards til he was out of the way, he just looked at me and whined til I saved him from the big scary pig that weighs all of 4kg. I think I should call the people I got him from and tell them to tear up any papers they might have...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 18, 2012)

> Disintergratus;-Most people who do things like that either don't realise or don't want to face the reality that they're giving their dog a death sentence. I know that sometimes people genuinely have to give up their dog, but most of the time that's not the case. They just can't be bothered and see them as disposable. It really sickens me.


I agree whole heartedly. when I was breeding hunting dogs, I had a 2 year waiting list on my Pups. They were only sold/given to select hunters never to the general public(why? because they were "working" dogs) I did bend the rule once and sold to a Lady on a property as the pup "chose" her she was quite mature in age however had experience in handling large dogs etc this dog became her protector and best friend they were inseparable  2 years ago I was in the situation of not being able to keep my 2 little foxies(had to go nurse my ill Father) I was devastated.... I did the only thing I could, personally find new home for one and the other was 14 years old and the vet advised due to arthritis and a few other complications to put her to sleep(I was with her till the end) it was sooo hard, but they were MY responsibility. I hate this "throw away" mentality so many people have, I think is way past time for them to have to be held accountable for their actions even when it gets down to "untrained/unsupervised" animals again it's not necessarily the breed as a whole, but people who are to blame.....


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 18, 2012)

yeah i agree with ya's my bull arab got out 2 nights ago in the storm wial i was at a herp meeting (only resone he wasnt with me) i havent realy sleeped the only time i have it was out the front hopeing hed come back im lost i dont know what to do as if said b4 hes my best mate comes every where with me even used to come to work with me iv gone to all the pounds even right out passed where im from hopeing the vets even narelan police station are helping me because i called em thousand times baling my eyes out if any one sees a dog nere mt annan please let me know he was last seen runing in to the chinese restrunt to hide under a table in mt annan


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 18, 2012)

jesus said:


> yeah i agree with ya's my bull arab got out 2 nights ago in the storm wial i was at a herp meeting (only resone he wasnt with me) i havent realy sleeped the only time i have it was out the front hopeing hed come back im lost i dont know what to do as if said b4 hes my best mate comes every where with me even used to come to work with me iv gone to all the pounds even right out passed where im from hopeing the vets even narelan police station are helping me because i called em thousand times baling my eyes out if any one sees a dog nere mt annan please let me know he was last seen runing in to the chinese restrunt to hide under a table in mt annan


jesus Jesus I wish you would learn to spell I don't know what you are on about half the time


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree, but I hope you find your dog. Don't forget to call everywhere, every day, because different staff work, and they might not get messages passed on etc. And call everywhere you can, shelters, pounds, vets, even pet shops within about a 30km radius, dogs can travel a long way, especially if they're frightened or in unfamiliar territory. If you call somewhere that has a dog similar to yours, go check it out anyway, because sometimes they get it wrong. I lost one of my ferrets once, years ago, I called the RSPCA, who said they had a white ferret there. I went down, and sure enough, it was my sable boy.


----------



## Beard (Mar 19, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> jesus Jesus I wish you would learn to spell I don't know what you are on about half the time




Too much water into wine me thinks


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 19, 2012)

yeah well i do me best you try been in a disabled classes when you where at school you dont lern **** except your different id love to be able to spell


----------



## D3pro (Mar 19, 2012)

The only pit bull that should be banned....


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 19, 2012)

D3pro said:


> The only pit bull that should be banned....



... And muzzled.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm a little sheltered... who is that?


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 19, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> I'm a little sheltered... who is that?



Stay sheltered, you're better off!


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 19, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> I'm a little sheltered... who is that?



lol very sheltered.

He's a shocking rnb artist this is one of his songs..

Pitbull I Know You Want Me (Calle Ocho) HD - YouTube

And this is one taking the piss out of him. 

PitBull - Give Me Everything PARODY! Key Of Awesome #43 - YouTube



miss_mosher said:


> Stay sheltered, you're better off!



lol agreed.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 19, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> lol very sheltered.
> 
> He's a shocking rnb artist this is one of his songs..
> 
> ...



Let's put it this way... He rhymes 'Kodak' with 'kodak,' and considers himself a lyrical genius. Hahaha!


----------



## bk201 (Mar 20, 2012)

L0L reading this thread only one thing comes to my mind and that is the word "special"


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 20, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Stay sheltered, you're better off!



Why can't I take good advice?!?!?! I feel a little violated... and I want the last 4 minutes of my life back.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 20, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Why can't I take good advice?!?!?! I feel a little violated... and I want the last 4 minutes of my life back.



That four minutes, it's GONE


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 20, 2012)

poor croc...not the dogs fault though its the owners. I have a bullterrior people think she looks nasty but she isnt at all lol she is a good guard dog though.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 20, 2012)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Mar 22, 2012)

My mate has a 4yr old male pit bull who isn't desexed and whilst he is very defensive when it comes to his backyard, he loves running around with other dogs and once out on the street (on a leash of course) is very friendly.

Pit bull's are still being bred in NSW (as you can presume they would). The guy that owns the above mentioned male just bought a female pup. She is a gorgeous dog and the breeder has had her microchipped (as an Amstaf).

Like it's been said, it is how the dog is brought up, not the dog itself. Look at the history of banned dogs in NSW, it's sad that they're being wiped out because people can't appreciate the animal it is and want to make them aggresive



miss_mosher said:


> ... And muzzled.



lmfao


----------

